# Palmetto Dunes/Shipyard area of Hilton Head Island



## SueDonJ (Aug 29, 2015)

Admittedly I'm trying to save some time here by not having to go through and map every timeshare that would fit my bill.  If you'd like to help, please name any timeshares that you know of that are in the Palmetto Dunes/Shipyard vicinity, preferable on the ocean side of 278.  Thank you!


----------



## Phillie (Aug 30, 2015)

*Codes for Interval on HHI*

A while ago I went through the Interval book and wrote down every code for all the properties on HHI so I could look them up all at one time. I don't know if this is helpful but here.

MHB,MHZ,MGA,MAO,MSU,MBY,MBP,MCV,MEM,MCU,MCP,MDS,MPD,MFV,MFC,MGC,MC1,MGO,MGV,MGR,MHH,HPS,MHG,MIP,MKW,MKO,MK1,MLE,MMC,MMB,MMO,MMS,MVL,MOU,NCV,MPB,MOW,MPU,MP1,MUZ,MRP,MSP,MRD,MSK,MDO,MVB,MEV,MSW,MSN,MSF,MML,MVF,MVD,MAW,MGK,MCP,BWA,TCI,HYC,ILK,IL1,MKC,MBY,MGO,MHH,HPS,MHG,MMS,MSN,MSF,MNH,OVW,MPC,PYS,MPO,MRQ,RDY,RD1,SWE,MSB,MSS,MTO,VPD,VPL

I have the same for every Marriott property too.


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 30, 2015)

Non Marriott timeshare resorts that we liked are the following, Royal Dunes, Port O' Call and Spinnaker @ Shipyard Plantation.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Aug 30, 2015)

Hi Sue,

Timeshares that fit your criteria that I can think of off the top of my head:

Royal Dunes Resort
Port Royal Plantation: Ocean Palms Resort, Island Links Resort
Palmetto Dunes Oceanfront Resort
Village at Palmetto Dunes
Ocean Cove Club
Coral Sands Resort

Shipyard Plantation: 
Port O'Call
Coral Reef Resort
Cottages at Shipyard
Brigatine Quarters
Carolina Club
Egret Point
Southwind Villas

Hope this helps

Richard


----------



## SueDonJ (Sep 1, 2015)

Thanks all!    I may be looking for rentals for an upcoming family trip but nothing's set in stone and I'm not ready to commit.  If/when the time comes this will all be very helpful.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Sep 1, 2015)

MULTIZ321 said:


> Hi Sue,
> 
> Timeshares that fit your criteria that I can think of off the top of my head:
> 
> ...



Sue,

I forgot to add Seawatch at Island Club to the list.  It's in a gated community directly on the Beach a little south of Barony and Westin.  The address is 85 Folly Field Road, Hilton Head, SC 29928.  The two buildings that comprise Seawatch are U-shaped with the closed end of the U facing the beach/ocean and I think have the 3-bedroom units. You don't want the first floor in those units because the dunes would block your view of the ocean. Many of the units on the sides of the building would have partial ocean view - especially on the higher floors - these would be the two-bedroom units.

The Island Club also has privately owned condos in the development and another timeshare called Ocean View at the Island Club.  I think the name is a poor choice because the units don't really have Ocean views - rather they have views of a  Lagoon that runs through the property and the building is set back from the beach.   I think Seawatch and Ocean View were the first timeshares on Hilton Head.

For more info see www.seawatchislandclub.com

We haven't stayed there for a few years but when we did, we really enjoyed it and I think it still gets good reviews on TripAdvisor.


Richard


----------



## JIMinNC (Sep 2, 2015)

Sue, the above post about Island Club may be something you want to consider, especially since you own at Barony right next door. We stayed at Island Club Ocean View back in July on an RCI exchange. It's not quite Marriott quality - mainly because its an older complex - but we're pretty picky about our accommodations and we were happy there. I think it's the only Hilton Head timeshare with on-site ocean access other than the four beachside Marriotts. We posted a review in the review section if you want to look at that. Also, I have some photos of the property in the Hilton Head gallery at the photo link in my signature, below.

As Richard said, Island Club is within walking distance of Barony, so if you have a larger group and need multiple rooms you could split between Barony and Island Club and still be close by. Also makes it easier to use Barony day use privileges.


----------



## kwelty (Sep 2, 2015)

I find the TUG timeshare map http://tug2.com/tsmaps/TimeshareMaps.html  is very helpful to locate timeshares I might be interested in.


----------



## CubaTravelExpert (May 9, 2016)

thanks for sharing the link to the map. 
it's helpful to have such a great resource/tool available


----------



## pedro47 (May 9, 2016)

JIMinNC said:


> Sue, the above post about Island Club may be something you want to consider, especially since you own at Barony right next door. We stayed at Island Club Ocean View back in July on an RCI exchange. It's not quite Marriott quality - mainly because its an older complex - but we're pretty picky about our accommodations and we were happy there. I think it's the only Hilton Head timeshare with on-site ocean access other than the four beachside Marriotts. We posted a review in the review section if you want to look at that. Also, I have some photos of the property in the Hilton Head gallery at the photo link in my signature, below.
> 
> As Richard said, Island Club is within walking distance of Barony, so if you have a larger group and need multiple rooms you could split between Barony and Island Club and still be close by. Also makes it easier to use Barony day use privileges.



Is Seawatch the resort next door to the public beach access? They looked like private condos from the road?


----------



## MULTIZ321 (May 10, 2016)

pedro47 said:


> Is Seawatch the resort next door to the public beach access? They looked like private condos from the road?




I don't remember there being Public Beach Access from Folly Field Road but their might be. If so, then probably yes.  Seawatch is in a gated community and some of the buildings are private condos and some buildings are the timeshares.


Richard


----------



## pedro47 (May 10, 2016)

MULTIZ321 said:


> I don't remember there being Public Beach Access from Folly Field Road but their might be. If so, then probably yes.  Seawatch is in a gated community and some of the buildings are private condos and some buildings are the timeshares.
> 
> 
> Richard



Is this resort near the Barony? From the Barony turn left and there is a public parking complex section that will lead you to the beach and I believe the resort is on the left side of Folly Field Road.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (May 10, 2016)

pedro47 said:


> Is this resort near the Barony? From the Barony turn left and there is a public parking complex section that will lead you to the beach and I believe the resort is on the left side of Folly Field Road.



Hi Pedro,

Yes, Seawatch is near Barony - but it is south of Barony.  So it depends on whether you are facing Barony from the Beach or Facing Barony from Highway 78 which way turning Left will take you.  The Resort is on the Right side of Folly Field Road if you enter Folly Field Road from Highway 78 - Folly Field Road curves around and dead-ends near the Westin/Barony.


Richard


----------



## bogey21 (May 11, 2016)

I used to own at the Village at Palmetto Dunes.  It is on the ocean side of 278.  The Resort was decent with close proximity to two gold courses.  The downside IMO was the walk to the beach.

George


----------

